# Cooler master hyper 212 evo



## Limitless (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi I'm using cooler master hyper 212 evo,120mm fan died yesterday can anyone provide "silent" replacement fan? and can I use 3 pin fan instead of 4pin on the cooler because I have a spare fan 

The product is out of warranty


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2016)

Limitless said:


> Hi I'm using cooler master hyper 212 evo,120mm fan died yesterday can anyone provide "silent" replacement fan? and can I use 3 pin fan instead of 4pin on the cooler because I have a spare fan
> 
> The product is out of warranty



Antec Two Cool 120 mm Blue Case Fan - Buy Antec Two Cool 120 mm Blue Case Fan Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 1, 2016)

yes you can use 3pin.


i use coolermaster XTRAFLO RED blade


----------



## Limitless (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank You guys  and sorry for late reply


----------

